# Help me choose G17 Vs G19 Vs G48 non carry shooter only Gen 4 or 5? Mos?



## Joe.G (10 mo ago)

Hi, I am getting ready to pick up a Glock in a 9MM though the Glock blue Label program, The gun will be a MOS with Night sights optics to be added at a later date. I have plenty of pistols but am lacking in the 9MM platform, I am looking to start training my children and want that to be on the 9MM Platform. I have 2 G22 One is my issued Duty gun and the other is my personnel, I have a G23, G27 and G43X. My G23 is my favorite out of the bunch and have to keep and use only one that would be it, With this in mind I am leaning towards the G19, I do understand that the G17 would probably be the better target use only gun ( which is what this gun is for ) . The G48 I do like it but not sure it really is more then a fad or someone who likes thinner Pistols. 

Basically looking for you guys to help with my choice, the G19 is in the lead at the moment. Gen 4 or 5?

Thanks


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Get a G45. It is a G19 slide on a 17 frame.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

G19 would be my choice. Might be biased but I have owned a handful of Glocks from a 21 to a 43, with several others in the interim. The 19 just suits me best amongst them. 
I just peeled the CT Lasergrip and work light off and dug out an old paddle holster. Fits like a glove.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If you have a G43X, then why bother with a G48? Longer sight radius maybe? Actually, depending upon the age of your kids, the G17/G19 might be a little on the "fat" side for their hands.


----------



## Joe.G (10 mo ago)

I am pretty sure I have narrowed it down to a G19 or G45.


----------

